# Zaskar build



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

well, it must be 18 months now that the 1991 zaskar frame and 95% of the parts needed have been sat doing nothing.​One of the more difficult parts to find has been the rear brake bosses, @I like Skol sent me a pair that I was hopeful would fit but unfortunately not ,eventually a titanium pair was sourced from germany . a start has been made on the build



The original manitou forks are on
Followed by the stem


Followed by bars shimano xt brake levers and shifters


To be continued.....


----------



## Nibor (9 Sep 2016)

Zaslar? Don't you mean Zaskar.
I had one it is one of those wish I never sold it bikes.


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

Carrying on......seat post ,crankset and pedals
Front and rear deore xt derailleurs 




To be continued


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

Nibor said:


> Zaslar? Don't you mean Zaskar.
> I had one it is one of those wish I never sold it bikes.



Yes, zaskar bloody predictive text on phone ,or fat fingers


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

A new pair of hand built wheels from Phil at Ashton cycles near wigan
And a new 7 speed block










Need to fit all cables and new decals over the weekend


----------



## dan_bo (9 Sep 2016)

@ilikeskol


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Sep 2016)

I think I can spy that all important flat end cap on the cross bar! A really nice project. The original hooligan frame and some top notch components. What's not to like?

That old XT stuff lasts really well. I still have some original stuff on my old bike! Did you strike lucky with the forks? What elastomer material is in them? I have some original Tange Shock Blades that need new elastomers!


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

dan_bo said:


> @ilikeskol



Thank you @dan_bo


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I think I can spy that all important flat end cap on the cross bar! A really nice project. The original hooligan frame and some top notch components. What's not to like?
> 
> That old XT stuff lasts really well. I still have some original stuff on my old bike! Did you strike lucky with the forks? What elastomer material is in them? I have some original Tange Shock Blades that need new elastomers!



yeah the flat end cap is there, The forks still have the original box and have all three elastomers present, red blue and yellow,the blue ones are in at the moment i think


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Sep 2016)

Very nice! I love the old GT frames and the polished Zaskar looks ace. Hope it rides as nicely as it looks


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

I will let you know how it rides when its finished, hoping to finish it over the weekend.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Sep 2016)

That model XT rear mech has to be the best looking rear mech to be fitted to a mountain bike. There were a couple of Campagnolo off road groupsets but it if you combine visuals with the fact it works, the XT edges it.


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2016)

Front and rear gear cables are on........ time to watch the vuelta now


----------



## dan_bo (10 Sep 2016)

They don't make stems lime that anymore. 

Lovely build.


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2016)

dan_bo said:


> They don't make stems lime that anymore.
> 
> Lovely build.



they certainly dont, love the spelling mistake especially given the colour of the stem


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That model XT rear mech has to be the best looking rear mech to be fitted to a mountain bike. There were a couple of Campagnolo off road groupsets but it if you combine visuals with the fact it works, the XT edges it.


I have one of those, unfortunately it is twisted scrap after a visit to the spokes of the rear wheel but I still can't bring myself to bin it as it is still a thing of beauty.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2016)

I have a plan hatching! How about a Zaskar trip to Llandegla to show some modern lightweights how proper bikes perform (other makes/models may apply)?

Calling @dan_bo @Kestevan @Hacienda71 and obviously @roadrash


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2016)

Sounds like a good idea but I may have to wait until my back is a bit better then I can ride it like it should be rode .


----------



## dan_bo (11 Sep 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I have a plan hatching! How about a Zaskar trip to Llandegla to show some modern lightweights how proper bikes perform (other makes/models may apply)?
> 
> Calling @dan_bo @Kestevan @Hacienda71 and obviously @roadrash


Aye go on then


----------



## Kestevan (11 Sep 2016)

If we must.
Might try and get roundwithout breaking the bike this time.....


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Sep 2016)

I'll be up for it. @potsy has an mtb now as well.  Reckon I could fit his bike on my car.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Sep 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I'll be up for it. @potsy has an mtb now as well.  Reckon I could fit his bike on my car.


I reckon it could as well.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2016)

What's the timescales for the deggers trip. Could be up for it ! Are we doing old skool bikes only ?


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2016)

A bit more done this morning


----------



## I like Skol (12 Sep 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I have a plan hatching! How about a Zaskar trip to Llandegla to show some modern lightweights how proper bikes perform (other makes/models may apply)?





roadrash said:


> Sounds like a good idea but I may have to wait until my back is a bit better then I can ride it like it should be rode .


Man up to match the bike 


dan_bo said:


> Aye go on then





Kestevan said:


> If we must.
> Might try and get roundwithout breaking the bike this time.....





Hacienda71 said:


> I'll be up for it. @potsy has an mtb now as well.  Reckon I could fit his bike on my car.


His bike may fit on the roof but he might not fit in the car, he doesn't ride much these days......


fossyant said:


> What's the timescales for the deggers trip. Could be up for it ! Are we doing old skool bikes only ?


It would be good if somebody brought a new bike so we could all pick on them. Actually, that could be @potsy 

Have consulted my packed diary and tight work schedule and the first opportunity we have (and I am including the lazy cat in the 'we') would be Saturday 15th October, so @roadrash @fossyant (for your attendance) @dan_bo @Hacienda71 @Kestevan @potsy and any other old skool mtb'rs (old being the key word ), what do you say?


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Sep 2016)

I like Skol said:


> His bike may fit on the roof but he might not fit in the car, he doesn't ride much these days......



No problem. It is an estate. Sure @potsy can be put in the back if we can't get him in the front.


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2016)

im afraid at the moment my rides are few and far between, and not too taxing, i would like nothing better than to be able to bomb about as the bike deserves , and to meet some forum members, it is really frustrating but at the moment im looking at posssible spinal surgery again , see here, 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/there-is-light-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel.164232/page-8

i should find out on 19/9/2016 at my next appointment what ever they plan on next.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> im afraid at the moment my rides are few and far between, and not too taxing, i would like nothing better than to be able to bomb about as the bike deserves , and to meet some forum members, it is really frustrating but at the moment im looking at posssible spinal surgery again , see here,
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/there-is-light-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel.164232/page-8
> 
> i should find out on 19/9/2016 at my next appointment what ever they plan on next.


That is a shame and hope you can get bike-fit enough to enjoy riding again soon. Maybe we should go anyway and you could meet us for coffee and cake either before or after the ride?


----------



## Kestevan (12 Sep 2016)

Think the 15 Oct is a probably a step too far for me.
I've already committed to the Scarborough ride on the 24/9, Leeds Wild Boar MTB challenge on the 2/10 and the Seasons of Mist Audax on the 9/10.

I suspect If I were to ask Mrs Kes for a pass out 4 weekends on the bounce it would not go down well.
On the other hand, if we were to do it later in the year we'd have more chance of the traditional freezing rain and howling winds......


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2016)

I like Skol said:


> That is a shame and hope you can get bike-fit enough to enjoy riding again soon. Maybe we should go anyway and you could meet us for coffee and cake either before or after the ride?





Now there's an idea


----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2016)

I have this thread on ignore so there's no point keep tagging me


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> I have this thread on ignore so there's no point keep tagging me


Excellent as @potsy has put us on ignore we can talk about his cyclephobia.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Sep 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Excellent as @potsy has put us on ignore we can talk about his cyclephobia.


Can I mention his work shy canteen loitering exploits?


----------



## Nibor (12 Sep 2016)

Are those Pace forks I had a pair of RC36 on my very Yellow Zaskar I am jealous


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2016)

@Nibor They are answer manitou forks




i also have the original zaskar 3d forks


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2016)

We need a new thread for deggers.

I am around but need to be home early evening as out for my brothers birthday


----------



## I like Skol (12 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> We need a new thread for deggers.



DONE


----------



## raleighnut (12 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 143552
> 
> 
> A bit more done this morning
> ...


Why is the front tyre on 'backwards'?


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2016)

That was a spot the deliberate mistake competition ........ you win


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> well, it must be 18 months now that the 1991 zaskar frame and 95% of the parts needed have been sat doing nothing.​One of the more difficult parts to find has been the rear brake bosses, @I like Skol sent me a pair that I was hopeful would fit but unfortunately not ,eventually a titanium pair was sourced from germany . a start has been made on the build
> View attachment 143306
> 
> The original manitou forks are on
> ...


Love those shifters,proper old school


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2016)

All finished with original saddle and new decals


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2016)

Nice


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2016)

i just wish my spine was up to giving it a proper good thrashing ride


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2016)

oh........... and i must learn not to stick my finger over the corner of the camera on my phone


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> oh........... and i must learn not to stick my finger over the corner of the camera on my phone


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2016)

That's fab. What's the travel on 'old forks'. I've got an old Diamond Back rigid !


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2016)

I had an LX mech of the same era - that wore out so I replaced it with an XT mech of similar period via ebay. They are works of art compared to modern stuff.


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> I had an LX mech of the same era - that wore out so I replaced it with an XT mech of similar period via ebay. They are works of art compared to modern stuff.



they look and shift lovely, i have a brand new deore xt mech in the shed still boxed with the price sticker still on probably from the early 90s... £39
The forks have changable rubber like elastomers


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2016)

My XT mech is slightly newer, the lower part past the parallelogram has a scoop out of it, but it's identical otherwise.

I assume no oil in the shocks ?


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2016)

Thats right, no oil.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> Thats right, no oil.



Awesome !!!! Not looking forward to the day I've got to service my Rock Shox front and rears - sounds messy, but hey, ho !!


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2016)

Thats right , no oil


----------



## I like Skol (14 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> i just wish my spine was up to giving it a proper good thrashing ride


May I offer my expert services? Thrashing is my specialty


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (16 Sep 2016)

Great job @roadrash ,it's looking great .
Now fix your back and thrash that thing !!!


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2018)

I think the time may have come to sell the Zaskar and let someone get some use from it seeing as all I am doing is looking at it


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> All finished with original saddle and new decals
> View attachment 143958





roadrash said:


> I think the time may have come to sell the Zaskar and let someone get some use from it seeing as all I am doing is looking at it


Nooooooo! 

At least give it a few more weeks and come on my comeback ride?

I intend to do an easy, short ride with more cake and coffee stops than actual riding.......


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2018)

hows it going , have you still got the collar yet ?


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> hows it going , have you still got the collar yet ?


Hi RR

Not doing too badly at all, considering. Still burdened with the neck brace but this is expected to come off anytime now, just as soon as the next appointment at the spine specialist is arranged.

Still hoping/expecting to make a full recovery, but I am not the surgeon so not really in a position to make that judgement. I do feel reasonably strong now and almost as if it is the neck collar that is hindering me more than the injury so would love to get it off now with or without medical guidance, but I obviously won't risk that because if I am wrong it could be disastrous. I am suffering continued aches and pains in the neck and also lower back pain, especially in bed, but as I say I do think this is due to and a side effect of the collar 

I am fully expecting to receive a shock when the collar comes off and the reality of 3+ months of neck muscle wastage hits me...….


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I am fully expecting to receive a shock when the collar comes off and the reality of 3+ months of neck muscle wastage hits me



it really is a shock , I couldn't believe how much effort it took to support my head , I almost wished for the collar back for an hour to give the neck muscles a break, it didn't take long to gain the muscle strength though, good luck


----------

